# Hoeksema - The Clark-Van Til Controversy



## Mayflower (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone read : Hoeksema - The Clark-Van Til Controversy ?

Any thoughts ?

Does it only give a background on the controversy of Clark and van Til, or does Hoeksema also tried to defend Clark ?


----------



## CDM (Jun 11, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> Anyone read : Hoeksema - The Clark-Van Til Controversy ?
> 
> Any thoughts ?
> 
> Does it only give a background on the controversy of Clark and van Til, or does Hoeksema also tried to defend Clark ?



I read it. It's basically articles from Hoeksema's denomination magazine strung together. A very short read. It is profitable for those who have no idea what the issue was about. Hoeksema is definitely on the side of Clark although he doesn't agree with him on every point. I believe anyone objectively reading the book would agree with Hoeksema's commentary.


----------



## Hippo (Jun 11, 2008)

I have recently read it and must admit that I was disapointed, it is a bit of a hatchet job that is certainly lacking in charity. The recent biography of Van Til certainly suggests that much of the critisism of Van Til is misplaced.

I like Hoeksema and would like to think that it was written in the heat of the contoversy, as many such documents are.


----------



## PresReformed (Jun 12, 2008)

This is one of my favorite books. I keep several extra copies to hand out to people interested in the controversy. Highly recommend it


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 12, 2008)




----------

